# Il Re Pastore (The Shepherd King) by Mozart



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Just added the Opera (or maybe serenata) to my 'super music' category. The arias are absolutely superb and I love the story. I highly reccomend this 'Mozart Beautiful' 2 act piece!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, it is very beautiful.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

classidaho said:


> Just added the Opera (or maybe serenata) to my 'super music' category. The arias are absolutely superb and I love the story. I highly reccomend this 'Mozart Beautiful' 2 act piece!


You know the oratorio 'Betulia Liberata' too? Has wonderful arias on basis of the apocryphal Judith story.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Thanx much for the heads up.....gotta have it .....this lady is as 'watchable' as Patricia Pettibon or even Maria Callas!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_Il Re Pastore _is a lovely piece written by the 19 year old. Like all his early operas, he was already kicking the asses of contemporary composers decades older than he was.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

I have the DVD from the library sitting on top of my television, as a matter of fact.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

classidaho said:


> Thanx much for the heads up.....gotta have it .....this lady is as 'watchable' as Patricia Pettibon or even Maria Callas!


If you like Marijana Mijanovic she is wonderful as Penelope in this beautiful and moving production:


----------

